# Austria Resort Ownership



## freewheelin01 (Apr 30, 2008)

Just purchased a membership property at Alpenland Sporthotel in St. Johann im Pongau. Floating week 1-52, studio unit. Have lots of questions (probably should have asked prior to purchasing - but what the heck!). Can anyone help me out? 

How do you schedule your floating week? Do you have to call them? Do they speak English?

Are owner communications mailed? in English?

How does this trade on II? (I know it depends on the week I end up with - is summer or winter better for trading?) What kind of trades can you get? 

Does this resort ever get AC bonuses?

Any other info would be great - THANKS!


----------



## abdibile (May 1, 2008)

I do not know too much about the resort.

But what is worth mentioning is that their maintenance fees are often quoted as a quarterly amount (that sounds cheap if it was annually) and if you translate it to an annual amount the maintenance fees there are really high!

I do not think these high MFs are worth the quality of resort.

I would not expect the Studio there to trade very well on II.

Lots of them are dumped on eBay for around $ 1 and not all of them even sell.

Why are you buying in Europe with the Strong Euro and weak $?

Check if you are really aware of the maintenance fee per ANNUM !

Should be more than $ 700 per year.


----------



## dabuckman (Jun 11, 2008)

*Good luck!*

I bought an even year use in late '06.  I've called them and spoke to someone, but never saw follow through on information being sent.  I've sent two emails, no response.  I just moments ago sent a third email with their email address in the "cc" line about 30 times, so they should at least notice I sent them an email; though I'm not expecting a response.

Good luck with your new timeshare!


----------



## freewheelin01 (Jun 11, 2008)

Since my first post, I have talked to the management company for Alpenland several times. They seem to be very helpful and have offered to help with any reservations, II exchanges, etc. as soon as the ownership transfer is complete (should be any day now!). I am not sure where you are emailing, dabuckman, but here is the info for the management company:

Resort Intervals
Website:    http://resortintervals.com
Phone:      For St. Johann Alpenland only: 1-866-625-6548
               For ARI Holiday Network :        1-866-625-6388

Main office:  Two TransAm Plaza Drive, Suite 300 
                  Oakbrook Terrace, Illinois 60181 

Maybe you will have better luck with them...


----------



## LGinPA (Jun 11, 2008)

*Floating week*



freewheelin01 said:


> <snip>
> 
> How do you schedule your floating week? Do you have to call them? Do they speak English?
> 
> ...



I own a t/s with floating week 1 - 52 here in the states.  I can select my week when I pay my MF.   I never wait for my bill to come.  I usually call management and pay MF at least 18 months in advance, so I can select a very good trader week.  That's how it works for my resort.  I'm not sure other floating week t/s are the same. 

I wish you success with your new purchase.


----------

